# Full Time Detailer Require - Glasgow



## Incredible Detail

I am looking to employ a full time detailer with the aim of starting immediately - after a couple of trial days.

Ideally someone with years of experience in detailing or valeting however candidates with relevant experience in other roles will also be considered.

The main requirement is enthusiasm, a willingness to learn and a love for cars and detailing.

Hours will vary, however typically 9am -530pm Monday to Friday with plenty of overtime available.

The role will mainly involve detailing a wide variety of cars to the highest standard. We don't offer any quick jobs and typically our minimum job is 1 full day.

You will also be required to help out with all of other aspects of the business as and when required.

Training and development will be on going - even for the most experienced candidate.

Relocation package will also be offered to the right candidate.

Wage will be dependant on and increase with experience.

Applications will only be considered in the form of a CV and cover letter stating relevant experience and why you should be considered for this role. Please sent to info @ incredibledetail.co.uk (without spaces)

It would be greatly appreciated if you could share this post on facebook :

https://www.facebook.com/16330657038...e=1&permPage=1


----------



## Spoony

Great opportunity here for someone.


----------



## -Jamie-

I have sent over my CV and a cover letter.

Does indeed sound like a great opportunity.


----------



## nbray67

-Jamie- said:


> I have sent over my CV and a cover letter.
> 
> Does indeed sound like a great opportunity.


Good luck mate!


----------



## gally

Good luck to all the applicants. Truly hope you find someone deserving of the position.


----------



## almas_09

Good luck to all the applicants, an amazing opportunity!


----------



## Andy-P

Tempted myself. I drive past fairly often as I work at Braehead, and the odd time I get a glimpse inside there can be some pretty tidy cars to be seen.


----------



## Incredible Detail

gally said:


> Good luck to all the applicants. Truly hope you find someone deserving of the position.


Thanks. It's a dream job for me and possibly for someone else too.


----------



## Incredible Detail

Everyone that wants to apply should follow the instructions in the first post only.

Everyone's application will be carefully considered and the details of candidates who aren't successful but were in the running will be kept on file for other vacancies in the near future.



Andy-P said:


> Tempted myself. I drive past fairly often as I work at Braehead, and the odd time I get a glimpse inside there can be some pretty tidy cars to be seen.


Won't do any harm sending over your CV :thumb:


----------



## chongo

I will send cv today guys.


----------



## zag_2005

What's the starting wage if you don't mind me asking?

Gareth


----------



## Andy-P

Incredible Detail said:


> Won't do any harm sending over your CV :thumb:


Yeah, I know. Drove past today and thought about it. Nice Merc outside BTW.


----------



## Andy-P

zag_2005 said:


> What's the starting wage if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Gareth


I doubt he's going to be publishing that on here.


----------



## Incredible Detail

zag_2005 said:


> What's the starting wage if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Gareth





Andy-P said:


> I doubt he's going to be publishing that on here.


As per the advert, it depends on experience.


----------



## chongo

Incredible Detail said:


> As per the advert, it depends on experience.


Hello, checkout my details in showroom if this help's:thumb: Chongo


----------



## V3nom

Fantastic opportunity...would be an ideal job


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Sorry, this page isn't available

The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed.


Go back to the previous page · Go to the Facebook homepage · Visit the Help Centre


----------



## Incredible Detail

chongo said:


> Hello, checkout my details in showroom if this help's:thumb: Chongo


Did you send in your CV?


----------



## Incredible Detail

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Sorry, this page isn't available
> 
> The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed.
> 
> Go back to the previous page · Go to the Facebook homepage · Visit the Help Centre


Thanks for pointing that out. There's no more info on there anyways. It was just to see if some people would share it for me. Thanks.


----------



## Incredible Detail

Incredible Detail said:


> Did you send in your CV?


Cancel that question. Sorry getting mixed up with all the name. Know who you are now. Sorry :buffer:


----------



## chongo

Incredible Detail said:


> Did you send in your CV?


Sorry I didn't:wall: will send it at the weekend:thumb: chongo


----------



## Incredible Detail

chongo said:


> Sorry I didn't:wall: will send it at the weekend:thumb: chongo


Possibly too late.

I think I've responded to acknowledge everyone that sent in their CV. I'll be in touch with everyone soon with an update (poss interviews etc).

Thanks for being patient :buffer:


----------



## chongo

Incredible Detail said:


> Possibly too late.
> 
> I think I've responded to acknowledge everyone that sent in their CV. I'll be in touch with everyone soon with an update (poss interviews etc).
> 
> Thanks for being patient :buffer:


Ok then:thumb: someone is going to be very happy good luck to you all.:wave:


----------



## markgranto

this sounds like a great job, good luck to whoever got it!


----------

